

Top 100 Blogs for Developers - Anon84
http://www.noop.nl/2008/09/top-100-blogs-for-development-managers-q3-2008.html

======
btw0
We don't need this kind of lists anymore. If you want this just check
<http://delicious.com/popular/>

~~~
josefresco
Thanks for sharing that, del/popular is on my short list of sites I visit
daily. I pick out any gems and add them to my own del list.

However the content changes daily and is often a mere reflection of what is
popular that day on Digg/Reddit/Techmeme etc.

------
jonursenbach
This list immediately lost any credibility with Sposky as #1 when he hasn't
written an article about development in (at least) over a year.

------
Jem
It's sad that out of a list of 100 blogs, only 2 are authored by females.

~~~
alexandros
To be fair, there are 14 that are authored by multiple authors. Perhaps a few
more females are hiding in there?

~~~
Jem
I did think of that, and while some are all-male, it was hard to tell with the
rest because they had no obvious author list.

Even so, the 'various' blogs are in a minority, so even if every one had a
female author, it'd be heavily biased towards men. It's no wonder we have so
many women in the industry when those that are don't talk about it.

------
greyman
Seth's Blog on #3? Argh...

------
rw
The Coding Horror blog is at #2. That implies a bad relevance measure.

~~~
jrockway
Coding Horror is like comfort food. It's not very healthy, but it makes you
feel better.

Sometimes I feel like I can't program and I can't write. Then I visit Coding
Horror, and I don't feel so bad anymore. At least I don't write book reviews
for books that I clearly haven't read.

------
mindaugas
hey, the real title is - Top 100 Blogs for _Development Managers_ (Q3 2008).
SO this title is misleading. Also Joel and Coding Horror are so 2006. ;)

------
Raphael
OK, I imported the OPML to Google Reader. This should be interesting.

------
b0ib0t
I'm sick of blogs.

